# Alpha 2 - Battery Use and Wifi



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been monitoring the battery use for Alpha 2.

One thing I've been noticing is that the Wifi in Alpha 2 never seems to disable on "Screen Off" or "Sleep". Not long after flashing Alpha 2, I turned my Wifi back to "Disable on screen off" and I noticed it didn't do anything. Next, I reset the wifi settings using Terminal Emulator and then set the Wifi again to "Disable when screen off". I wanted to see if they really fixed the Wifi being unable to connect back, but I am noticing that it appears all they did was enable it all the time. Now for me, I haven't had any Wifi issues, in Alpha 1 I enabled it to be on all the time and it worked great, but I wanted to get it back to "Disable on screen off" so I could conserve more battery when not in use. I thought Alpha 2 was going to solve this, but it appears they just enabled wifi to "Never shut off".

Here is a screenshot of the battery use showing what I am talking about:










If you notice from the image. The screen was off a good bit and the awake wasn't constantly on, but the wifi never stopped. It was on the entire time the screen was off and the tablet was not awake. Again, the wifi is set to "Disable on screen off" and I've reset the wifi settings and set it to that again and still the same as the image above.

Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

igotgame said:


> I've been monitoring the battery use for Alpha 2.
> 
> One thing I've been noticing is that the Wifi in Alpha 2 never seems to disable on "Screen Off" or "Sleep". Not long after flashing Alpha 2, I turned my Wifi back to "Disable on screen off" and I noticed it didn't do anything. Next, I reset the wifi settings using Terminal Emulator and then set the Wifi again to "Disable when screen off". I wanted to see if they really fixed the Wifi being unable to connect back, but I am noticing that it appears all they did was enable it all the time. Now for me, I haven't had any Wifi issues, in Alpha 1 I enabled it to be on all the time and it worked great, but I wanted to get it back to "Disable on screen off" so I could conserve more battery when not in use. I thought Alpha 2 was going to solve this, but it appears they just enabled wifi to "Never shut off".
> 
> ...


Can you produce the same chart but manually disable wifi and see of there is a difference?


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I have noticed that too. How did you get the "phone signal" to turn off? Mine is on constantly.


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, exactly the same problem.

I thought it was something to do with an app to start with or the original alpha 1 build, so wiped everything and started with new install but still find that WIFI never turns off.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you guys post a chart with the touchpad on airplane mode? Curious to see if it is reporting correctly


----------



## angellsl (Oct 14, 2011)

sandman said:


> I have noticed that too. How did you get the "phone signal" to turn off? Mine is on constantly.


enable airplane mode


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"angellsl said:


> enable airplane mode


Thanks, just done it.


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> Can you guys post a chart with the touchpad on airplane mode? Curious to see if it is reporting correctly


OK I'll give it go, but WIFI is definitely not turning off as I've tried pinging it and it always responds.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

My tablet is in airplane mode so the graph you are seeing is with airplane mode on, which of course eliminates phone signal hurting the battery.

I could disable wifi but I think I know what the results will look like.


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 4670


With air plane mode on everything turns off as expected.


----------



## jwatt0918 (Oct 20, 2011)

I know that everyone is looking for a dev fix but until then here is a fix for the wifi being on at all times

Download Tasker app from market
Create a new task to turn off wifi when screen is off
Done

Can confirm that it does turn off the wifi completely when the screen is turned off. The only downfall is you have to wait for the network to reconnect, but it helps with battery drainage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## King003 (Aug 24, 2011)

stevea1234 said:


> View attachment 6742
> 
> 
> With air plane mode on everything turns off as expected.


How did you get your status bar on top of your touchpad? Thanks


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

jwatt0918 said:


> I know that everyone is looking for a dev fix but until then here is a fix for the wifi being on at all times
> 
> Download Tasker app from market
> Create a new task to turn off wifi when screen is off
> ...


Any free apps like this?


----------



## jwatt0918 (Oct 20, 2011)

You can try Wifi timeout or Wifi sleep free from market. Have not tried them yet but will be testing them tonight. Tasker seems to use a small amount of battery when the profile is active but nothing compared to wifi. If anyone else trys the wifi sleep apps please report back to help out Thanks.


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

King003 said:


> How did you get your status bar on top of your touchpad? Thanks


Settings / Cyanogenmod settings / tablet tweaks / bottom status bar


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Wifi timeout appears to be working


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

igotgame said:


> Wifi timeout appears to be working


Yep works for me as well. Thanks.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the wifi being on while the tablet is sleeping so it gets new emails etc. But I don't want it to drain so much battery. webOS manages to keep wifi on (monitoring new email) while sleeping without draining the battery so much. Is there a way to maybe have to wifi turn on for like 5 minutes at a time at regular intervals while sleeping to kind of compromise on this?


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tasker could do that. I even wonderful if something like Juicedefender would work too


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

erick161 said:


> Tasker could do that. I even wonderful if something like Juicedefender would work too


Thanks a lot for that tip.
From http://latedroid.com/juicedefenderapp:


> Schedules - the heart of Juicedefender! Let it enable connectivity briefly on a regular interval (every 5 minutes to 2 hours), to let background data sync occur (email, Twitter, Facebook, stock quotes&#8230 A schedule interval of 15 minutes is sufficient in most situations; a longer one is useful to minimize distractions when you need to get something done  . Moreover you can choose the times of the day when you want connectivity to remain disabled (Night*) or always enabled (Peak*), and set a completely different schedule for the weekend*.


Installing and testing now.


----------

